# CD- & DVD-Rohlinge im Vergleich / Kaufberatung



## pcp-brattcoxx (27. Dezember 2008)

Merry X-Mas.

Wie mit Sicherheit schon dem ein oder anderen aufgefallen ist, werden CD- & DVD-Rohlinge nicht immer von dem Hersteller gefertigt welcher auch als Marke auf dem Etikett in Erscheinung tritt. 
Nun wollte ich mir in den kommenden Tagen bei einem Online-Händler (cdrohlinge24.de) einige CD- & DVD-Rohlinge bestellen (Spindel / Cakebox), bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher welche Scheiben ich denn nun bestellen soll.

Bis jetzt bin ich mit den DVD-R 4,7 von Platinum (*Ritek*), den DVD-R 8,5 von Intenso (*Ricoh*) und den CD-R 700 von Platinum (*Plasmon Data*) bzw. Tevion (*unbekannt*) immer ganz gut gefahren.

Welche Marke würdet ihr mir empfehlen, womit habt ihr in den letzten Jahren die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Habt ihr vielleicht im Netzt eine Quelle welche günstig Rohlinge, Hüllen etc. anbietet?
Nicht ganz unwichtig ist mir die Langliebligkeit der Silberscheiben, da ich viele bearbeitete Videos und Musik archiviere.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2008)

ich hab gute erfahrung mit sony 16x "minus" rohlingen bei DVDs. bei CDs nehm ich TDK oder sony. 

intenso haben bei mit schon öfter mal versagt, auch ricoh.


wegen der langlebeigkeit würd ich dringend ne HD empfehlen. DVD&co können lange halten, aber wenn man pech hat, sind die schon nach ein monaten fehlerbehaftet, da einige hersteller die datenschicht aus konkurrenzkampf immer dünner machen. nochmal 10% weniger beschichtung machen bei solchen massen halt auch schon was aus.


----------



## Maggats (28. Dezember 2008)

dvd und dvd dl rohlinge kauf ich seit ewigkeiten nur von platinum, super zufrieden mit den scheiben 

cd rohlinge nehm ich die billigsten dies gerade da sind.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (28. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wegen der langlebeigkeit würd ich dringend ne HD empfehlen. DVD&co können lange halten, aber wenn man pech hat, sind die schon nach ein monaten fehlerbehaftet, da einige hersteller die datenschicht aus konkurrenzkampf immer dünner machen. nochmal 10% weniger beschichtung machen bei solchen massen halt auch schon was aus.


 
Werde über kurz oder lang auch auf eine HDD umsteigen, entweder in Form eines Homeservers oder eines NAS. Momentan stehen aber erstmal andere Investitionen an so dass ich gezwungen bin vorerst noch auf den Silberlingen zu speichern.


----------



## Sash (28. Dezember 2008)

verbatim wenn ich welche hol.


----------



## HTS (29. Dezember 2008)

Für wichtige Dateien verwende ich diverse Rohlinge (Lightscribe CD-R, DVD-/+R(W), etc.) von Verbatim.
Wenn es mal einfach nur um eine Audio-CD fürs Auto geht, reichen günstigere. Da habe ich aber keine Lieblingsmarke.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehm seit Urzeiten Platinum CDs. In 8 Jahren über 3500 Stück gebrannt, wovon nur eine Hand voll nichts geworden sind, im Gegensatz zu 5 10er Packungen von Aldi, bei welchen ich fast 40% Fehler hatte.

DVDs hab ich Anfangs (1x, 2x) BASF genommen, später Platinum und als die ersten 50er Spindeln auf den Markt kamen, auch mal Intenso. Die Intenso konnten allerdings nach dem Brennen vom Brenner nicht mehr gelesen werden, wesswegen ich dann vor 2 Jahren auf Verbatim +R umgestiegen bin.

Dual Layer und DVD-RAM nehme ich von Platinum, beziehungsweise Verbatim.


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. Dezember 2008)

CD´s nehm ich Verbatim auf der 100er Spindel ca. 20€, für wichtigere Sachen Verbatim Super AZO 10st. 9€, bei DVD´s Platinum -R 25 st. 12€ und wichtige Dinge auf Kodak Gold. Ausfallrate bei unter 5% bei ca. 2000st. in den letzten 4 Jahren.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab gute erfahrung mit sony 16x "minus" rohlingen bei DVDs. bei CDs nehm ich TDK oder sony.
> 
> intenso haben bei mit schon öfter mal versagt, auch ricoh.
> 
> ...


 
Mit den DVD-R 4,7 von Sony hab ich leider negative Erfahrungen gemacht, die sind bei mir nur minderwertig beschrieben worden und sind meiner Meinung nach auch von der Beschriftung her nicht die besten.

Mit den Intenso DVD-R 8,5 (sind von *Ricoh* gefertigt) habe ich dagegen gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die laufen bei mir einwandfrei.

Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit DVD-Silberscheiben gemacht welche von *CMC Magnetics Corp.* oder *Mitsubishi Chemical Corp.* gefertigt wurden (z.B. DVD-R 4,7 für Intenso, Mediarange, HP, TDK)?
Und wie sieht´s mit CD-R 700 aus? Hier hätte ich jetzt z.B. im Auge Intenso (*Moser Baer*), Gigatain (*Plasmon*), Maxell (*Ritek*). Je 100 Stück / Spindel.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Januar 2009)

Allgemein habe ich gehört / gelesen das die Scheiben von *Taiyo Yuden Company Ltd.* sehr gut sein sollen, immerhin einer der Erfinder der CD-R & DVD-R. Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## amdintel (15. Januar 2009)

ich benutzte billig Marken vom Discounter i-b@se  , 
seltsamer weise habe ich mit den meisten
billig Marken eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, das die nicht so lange 
halten als teure Marken Ware kann ich nicht bestätigen,
ich hatte es auch schon mal erlebt , 
das teure Marken DVD der Brenner die nicht 
brennen wollte, hingegen billig  Ware lieft ,
wo rauf ich mehr achte ist,  das es möglichst  (-)ist, 
ist etwas schneller als (+)


----------



## darkviruz (15. Januar 2009)

egal ob cd oder dvd....philips kann ich sehr empfehlen 

bin nicht so begeistert von billigmarken


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Juni 2009)

Noch jemand?


----------



## OctoCore (18. Juni 2009)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Noch jemand?



Du hattest doch ein halbes Jahr Zeit, zur Erleuchtung mit den Rohlingen zu kommen, reicht dir das nicht? 
Es gibt nicht *den* perfekten Rohling. Es liegt in erster Linie am Brenner, wie er mit einer Sorte klar kommt. Die Tayo Yuden, die wegen ihrer Qualität immer sehr gelobt werden, liefern nicht in jedem Brenner optimale Qualität. Da kann es sein, dass Billig-Hersteller wie Ritek in einem bestimmten Brenner besser abschneiden.
Die Hersteller bei "Marken" wie Platinum und Co wechseln ständig. Aber es steht ganz klein "Made in..." drauf. Wenn irgendwo steht "Made in India", dann steckt höchstwahrscheinlich "Moser Baer India" drin, die ich persönlich recht grottig finde.
Zufällig kommt mein Samsung mit dem Billighersteller Ritek super klar. Mir sind Riteks von TDK aber lieber als von Platinum oder anderen Anbietern, die jeweils das billigste Angebot vom Spotmarkt kaufen. 
Die brennen sich im Prinzip zwar immer gleich, allerdings wiesen die Ritek-Rohlinge der Billigstanbieter schon oft echte Fehler auf, die man sogar mit bloßem Auge sehen konnte (ungleichmäßige Beschichtung, Löcher oder Risse). Anscheinend gibt es unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## amdintel (18. Juni 2009)

doch gibt es *RAM DVDs*  vom guten Marken Herstellern , kann man glaube ich 10000 mal wieder beschreiben und löschen , soll ein sehr zuverlässiger DAten Träger sein


----------



## Rodny (18. Juni 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit hat das ct Magazin einen Test mit DVD Rohlingen gemacht. Sie haben die Scheiden künstlich altern lasen und dann geprüft wieviel noch lesbar war.

Klarer Sieger war Tayo Yuden. Auf dem zweiten Platz kam Verbatim. Für die tägliche Sicherung reichen natürlich auch Sony, Phillips oder Platinum aus, aber wenn es für zwei oder mehr Jahre sicher sein soll, dann nur Tayo Yuden oder Verbatim.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Juni 2009)

Der letzte Test in der c't zum Thema Langzeitstabilität von DVDs war in der Ausgabe 16/2008. Es waren allerdings keine normalen Rohlinge, sondern solche mit besonderen Eigenschaften (goldbeschichtet, besonders kratzfest, für die Archivierung in Krankenhäusern, für Langzeitarchivierung). Die Taiyo Yuden waren als Vertreter der "normalen" Rohlinge dabei und alles andere als klarer Testsieger.
Zitat: _Die erste Taiyo-Yuden-Disc erreichte die Fehlergrenze bereits nach 85 Stunden, bei der Verbatim Archival Grade dauerte es hingegen 322 Stunden bis zum ersten Ausfall._
Allerdings erreichte ein TY-Exemplar 638 Stunden. Also eine recht grosse Streuung: _Spitzenwerte erzielten die Verbatim Archival Grade mit 558 Stunden und die Taiyo Yuden DVD-R mit 638 Stunden. Letztere hat jedoch eine große Varianz bei den Ergebnissen._
Die Empfehlung lautet: _Bis dahin bietet Verbatims Archival Grade DVD-R von den getesteten Medien noch die größte Sicherheit, hält sie im Worst-Case-Szenario doch viermal länger als die übrigen Silberlinge._

Der Test ist in keiner Weise repräsentativ für normale Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-Rohlinge. Da gab es in der Vergangenheit schon andere Tests, wo sich auch Billig-Rohlinge besonders hervorgetan haben. 
Abgesehen davon schreiben die c't-Tester selbst, dass diese Art von Test nicht auf die reale Haltbarkeit bei normalen Temperaturen schließen lässt. Für die künstliche "Alterung" werden die gebrannten DVDs unter anderem auf 85° C erhitzt.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Juni 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Du hattest doch ein halbes Jahr Zeit, zur Erleuchtung mit den Rohlingen zu kommen, reicht dir das nicht?


 
Doch, nur beim durchgehen meiner Threads sah ich diesen als wert an noch einmal aufgrfrischt zu werden. Anscheinend auch nicht zu unrecht .
Mittlerweile versuche ich zwar den Großteil auf Platten auszulager, aber auch inZukunft werde ich ja so dann und wann noch mal eine Silberscheibe brauchen.


----------

